# GeneralTouch Usb touchscreen

## sushieater

I have a touchscreen that I can't get working correctly. I had a similar device and it worked fine, so I'm not sure why I can't get this device to work.

In window's it works great using the GeneralTouch altered egalax drivers. I don't know what has been changed, but they have at least been rebranded. In ubuntu 9.0.4 it is detected by the synaptics driver and the mouse movement is great, except it treats it as a touchpad, not a touchscreen. Any way it can be used to handle absolute co-ords? The movement is great in ubuntu.

usbtouchscreen recognizes the device. usbhid does not, despite the device being being a usbhid compliant device.

input: General Touch Co. Ltd.  General Touch USB Touchscreen as /class/input/input7

I had a similar device and it worked OK. If slid aroudn the screen too much, the mouse wouldn't follow until you clicked, but at least it was functional. This was using usbtouchscreen and the egalax xorg driver from eeti.com. The proprietary usbmodule (TKUSB) from eeti has the same results as usbtouchscreen.

I thought it was possible to use generic evdev kernel/X driver, but I the kernel doesn't detect the device.

for the egalax X driver to work, I have to specify the exact event in teh configuration or the calibration tool won't work. I had a similar device and used to be able to specify /dev/input/event* as the device and it would find the touchscreen, but that doesn't work anymore.

I can run the eeti calibration tool and it will calibrate, but the mouse still won't respond properly. If I move around in the very bottom left 10% of the screen, the TS generates some reasonable data and will move the mouse around (although won't move the mouse to my touch location). It looks like Y axis is reversed also. If you touch anywhere else on the screen, it moves the mouse to the far left of the screen and the mouse won't respond to sliding.

I'm running 2.6.30-gentoo-r6

```

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0dfc:0001 GeneralTouch Technology Co., Ltd Touchscreen

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0dfc GeneralTouch Technology Co., Ltd

  idProduct          0x0001 Touchscreen

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           1 General Touch Co. Ltd. 

  iProduct                2 General Touch USB Touchscreen

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              200mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      85

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0007  1x 7 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0002

  (Bus Powered)

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

```

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  3 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0dfc ProdID=0001 Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=General Touch Co. Ltd. 

S:  Product=General Touch USB Touchscreen

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=200mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=02 Driver=usbtouchscreen

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   7 Ivl=10ms

```

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0dfc Product=0001 Version=0001

N: Name="General Touch Co. Ltd.  General Touch USB Touchscreen"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:02.0-2/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2 

B: EV=b

B: KEY=400 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=3

```

```

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) egalax: always reports core events

(**) egalax X device name: egalax

(**) egalaxHistroSize=10

(**) Option "ScreenNo" "0"

(**) egalax associated screen: 0

(**) egalaxParameter=/var/lib/eeti.param

(**) egalax Rotation option is enabled.

```

```

### Touch Configuration Beginning ###

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "EETI"

        Driver "egalax"

       #Option "Device" "usbauto"

       #Option "Device" "/dev/input/event*"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

        Option "Parameters" "/var/lib/eeti.param"

        Option "ScreenNo" "0"

        #Option "AutoMapping" "1"

EndSection

### Touch Configuration End ###

```

thanks for any help... I've been going in circles for days.

----------

## billium

although it is not the gentoo way, the makers installer worked great for me, look for eGalax  EETI is their new name

Billy

----------

## sushieater

 *billium wrote:*   

> although it is not the gentoo way, the makers installer worked great for me, look for eGalax  EETI is their new name
> 
> Billy

 

Do you have the exact same device? I've used the eeti installer w/ another touchscreen and it worked fine, but I can't get this one to work.

----------

## billium

Sorry no, the one I am testing is an Iiyama prolite PLT1930SR, but looks like same controller.

Billy

----------

